

2004 Tsunami mum and daughter reunited a decade later - Nemant
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/08/indonesian-family-finds-daughter-swept-away-in-2004-tsunami

======
gus_massa
Very moving story. I hope that the DNA matches. But still I think this is off-
topic.

